
Foiling Electronic Snoops in Email - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/19/technology/personaltech/foiling-electronic-snoops-in-email.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
ColinWright
More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10593112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10593112)

Other submissions - commentless:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10595666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10595666)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10590303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10590303)
(deleted)

------
plorg
As the article mentions, images aren't the only problem here. I haven't
allowed images in email for ages, but I'm still pretty concerned about
tracking through other means.

In pretty much every automatically generated email I receive, links direct me
through some sort of click-tracking system. There is rarely a direct link to a
website, and an adblocker is of limited use since much of the information is
sent via the link URL.

------
RawInfoSec
First thing I do when configuring a mail client. Enforce plain text only.

------
ape4
Thunderbird has remote images disabled by default.

~~~
noinsight
Yes, this is why proper clients disable remote content by default. This
technique has been used by spammers for ages. Surprisingly, the iOS Mail app
fetches remote content by default - I had to turn that off.

